# (ne pas) soupçonner que + mode



## Artos

Mon Larousse de poche ne dit rien sur l'indicatif ou le subjonctif en ce qui concerne soupconner que ou ne soupconner pas que. Je ne soupconne pas qu'il soit coupable, mais je soupconne qu'il a fait .... Est-ce correct?


----------



## Chimel

La construction la plus naturelle utilise l'infinitif, et non une subordonnée à l'indicatif ou au subjonctif: Je (ne) le soupçonne (pas) d'être coupable, d'avoir fait...


----------



## Artos

Ma question se portait à 'que', pas 'être' ou 'avoir'. Mes examples n'étaient peut-être pas très bonnes, mais un francais a confimé qu'elles etaient correctes grammaticalement.


----------



## Me-K

Si tu as compris, c'est le plus important.

Sur la question de l'indicatif ou du subjonctif après _soupçonner_, je suis pleinement d'accord avec Chimel quand il remarque qu'on utilise surtout l'infinitif. Ce n'est pas répondre à côté, mais c'est nécessaire pour comprendre, car il y a des raisons à cette préférence pour l'infinitif.

Si ce n'est pas l'infinitif, je verrais surtout un subjonctif et rarement ou jamais l'indicatif. Mais ici, s'il te plaît, attends un grammairien. 

"Je soupçonne qu'il pleut dehors", peut-être la grammaire l'admet-elle, mais soupçonner est un peu bizarre.
15h50:Si, je pourrais dire: _je soupçonne qu'il pleut dehors_. Je n'hésite plus mais j'ai hésité. Entre le subjonctif et l'indicatif, si l'on commence à hésiter, on ne sait plus quoi penser du tout.


----------



## CapnPrep

Me-K said:


> Si ce n'est pas l'infinitif, je verrais surtout un subjonctif et rarement ou jamais l'indicatif. Mais ici, s'il te plaît, attends un grammairien.


Ou regardez simplement dans le dictionnaire. Tous les exemples de _soupçonner que_ dans le TLFi sont à l'indicatif (_Encore soupçonnais-je que __les « trois » avaient conclu entre eux quelque arrangement_), mais ils ne sont pas très récents. 

Quant à _ne pas soupçonner que_, sur Internet on trouve tantôt l'indicatif (_Léo ne soupçonne pas que sa rencontre avec Caroline changera le cours de sa vie_), tantôt le subjonctif (_on ne soupçonne pas que l'arthrose de l'articulation métatarso-phalangienne du gros orteil puisse déclencher de forts maux de tête_).

On peut voir en passant que la construction infinitive n'est pas toujours préférée : _Léo ne soupçonne pas sa rencontre avec__ Caroline de changer le cours de sa vie_.


----------



## Me-K

Je n'ai peut-être pas tout vu, mais j'ai donc cliqué sur le lien proposé:

*Un seul exemple avec soupçonner au présent est susceptible d'utiliser l'indicatif ... mais tout aussi bien un subjonctif.*_ 

Je soupçonne seulement que le feu électrique, et que tout feu en général, renferme en lui plusieurs propriétés qui nous sont inconnues. _[16h30 dans cet exemple, _qui nous sont inconnues_ pèse en faveur de l'indicatif pour _renfermer_]

    16h25. Je confirme l'interprétation de Chimel en ce qui me concerne. […]


----------



## CapnPrep

Me-K said:


> *Un seul exemple avec soupçonner au présent est susceptible d'utiliser l'indicatif ... mais tout aussi bien un subjonctif.*


Si je comprends bien cette remarque, les exemples au passé et au futur ne comptent pas : c'est le présent qui prime. Et il faut donc jeter les verbes du premier groupe. Admettons :


 Au quotidien, on ne sait pas toujours ce que valent nos amis. On soupçonne que certains sont plus fiables que d'autres, plus solides (V. Gault, _Le corps incertain_, 2006)
Je regarde des cartes postales licencieuses ; je soupçonne qu'il y en a de sadiques (R. Queneau, _Journaux 1914–1965_)
 Je ne soupçonnais pas que chaque langue est une façon singulière de concevoir la réalité (H. Bianciotti, _Le Pas si lent de l'amour_, 1995)
 On espère bien le remettre en cause à l'occasion, on soupçonne que « l'autre » aussi veut le remettre en cause. (P. Mendès-France, 1974–1982)
Qui soupçonnerait qu'il s'agit en fait de tout l'inverse, et que c'est une œuvre de destruction diabolique qui s'accomplit derrière cette façade traditionnelle ? (M. Tournier, _Les Météores_, 1975)
Si nous soupçonnons que vous n'êtes pas d'accord, le camp de concentration est là pour vous recevoir ! (De Gaulle, 1950)
Jusqu'alors on le considère comme simplement fou. Mais on vient à soupçonner qu'il feint surtout de l'être. (M. Foucault, _Folie et déraison_, 1961).
Personne ne peut soupçonner que je suis du Midi. (C. Mauriac, _La Marquise sortit à cinq heures_, 1961)
Et ainsi de suite. Par contre, sur les 182 exemples que j'ai trouvés dans Frantext (ouvrages après 1950), je n'ai repéré qu'un seul exemple du subjonctif en dehors de la négation :


si je pouvais soupçonner que dans votre vie […] il y eût des particularités qui puissent vous faire tort, j'y renoncerais (J. Guéhenno, _Jean-Jacques_, 1952)


----------



## Me-K

CapnPrep said:


> Si je comprends bien cette remarque, les exemples au passé et au futur ne comptent pas : c'est le présent qui prime. Et il faut donc jeter les verbes du premier groupe.[...]



   Où ai-je dit qu’il fallait exclure les verbes du premier groupe? Il se trouve qu'un seul exemple dans la page proposée du Trésor - que je n’ai pas choisie - utilise le présent de l’indicatif de _soupçonner _suivi d’un verbe conjugué autrement qu’à l’infinitif. C'est peut-être de la faute à quelqu'un, mais pas de la mienne.


  Il se trouve que pour juger de l’emploi du subjonctif ou de l’indicatif dans la phrase coordonnée, la moindre des choses est de privilégier le présent de l’indicatif dans la phrase principale. Je vois que cela a été compris depuis. Pour ma part je n’ai prononcé aucun décret, ayant moi-même proposé un exemple avec l’indicatif, et ayant seulement dit que je pensais l’usage du subjonctif après _soupçonner_ plus fréquent, sentiment que la fausse démonstration qui vient d’être tentée ne fait que conforter.


----------



## itka

Je ne comprends pas bien d'où vient cette longue polémique...
Le subjonctif après "soupçonner que" fait mal aux oreilles et je suis tout à fait de l'avis de CapnPrep : dans l'immense majorité des cas, c'est l'indicatif qui convient.
En ce qui concerne la forme négative, le subjonctif est sans doute le mode adéquat, mais je conseillerais surtout... d'employer un autre verbe ou une autre formulation !
_"Ne pas soupçonner que"_ me semble en effet aussi lourd que peu clair et en termes de fréquence, je ne crois pas qu'on rencontre très souvent cette tournure.
_Je ne soupçonne pas qu'il soit coupable_ ==> _Je ne crois pas qu'il soit coupable/Je ne le soupçonne pas d'être coupable._


----------



## Chimel

Tout à fait d'accord avec Itka.


----------



## TSLS

Bonjour, 

J'ai un texte ici en français. C'est une traduction du suédois vers le français, mais oublions le suédois pour la question, c'est sans importance:

J'écris: 
"Il s'assit dans son fauteuil et jeta un coup
d'oeil aux journaux sans porter attention à ce qu'il lisait. Il méditait à autres choses, à ce mystérieux appel téléphonique qu'il avait reçu au sujet de ce qu'il avait vu sur le quai en avant de la préfecture de police.

– À quoi penses-tu? demanda madame Dupont, occupée à mettre la table.

– Je pense que c'est l'homme que j'ai rencontré ce matin. Il m'a regardé bizarrement. J'ai l'impression qu'il avait quelque chose à me dire.

– Est-ce possible?

– Pourquoi pas. *Je soupçonne que ce soit lui qui m'ait téléphoné peu de temps après et m'ait dit que Chabut, le marchand de vin, était un bougre qui ne méritait pas de continuer à vivre.* Il a raccroché sans même dire qui il était. Mais ça ne me surprendrait pas s'il me téléphonait de nouveau."

Devrais-je plutôt écrire "Je soupçonne que *c'est* lui qui *m'a* téléphoné peu de temps après et *m'a* dit que..."

Il y a d'autres discussions sur le sujet, mais je ne peux pas trouver la réponse. Moi j'avais écrit avec le subjonctif, tout naturellement, mais mon professeur à l'université dit que je dois utiliser l'indicatif. 

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais si on utilise l'indicatif, on a l'impression que l'effet de suspense disparaît entièrement. 

J'aurais donc dû peut-être écrire "*Ça doit être lui qui m'a téléphoné peu de temps après et m'a dit que...*"

Mais à mon humble avis, ça n'aurait plus le même effet pour créer le suspense.

De plus, nous savons tous que le subjonctif peut être parfois difficile à maîtriser. Personnellement, lorsque je parle, j'ai tendance à utiliser le subjonctif plutôt que l'indicatif lorsque je suis incertain.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## benjbenj

Bonjour

Dans votre phrase il y a deux niveaux de subordination
"Je soupçonne *que* (premier niveau) ce soit lui *qui* (deuxième niveau) ...."
Je ne sais pas si l'utilisation d'un mode au premier niveau (ce soit lui/c'est lui) implique nécessairement l'utilisation du même mode au deuxième niveau. Pour prendre un autre exemple, je dirais (mais peut-être est-ce incorrect):
"Il est possible que ce *soit* ça qui m'*a posé* problème" 
indicatif pour la deuxième partie: j'ai *effectivement* eu un problème
subjonctif pour la première: c'est *peut-être* à cause de cela.

Dans votre cas on pourrait faire la même analyse. Quoi qu'il en soit , j'aurais, pour ma part,  mis l'indicatif partout:  "soupçonner" me semble du même niveau de certitude que "penser" qui requiert l'indicatif (pour les phrases affirmatives).

Pour moi le suspense tient plus à l'emploi du verbe "soupçonner" qui laisse de toute façon un doute dans l'esprit de lecteur qu'au mode utilisé.

Si l'on veut contourner le problème on peut dire "Je le soupçonne d'être la personne qui m'a téléphoné ..."
Ici pas de doute sur le mode à employer...

En espérant que de plus fins grammairiens que moi nous éclairent tous les deux à ce sujet.

   Benjbenj


----------



## Maître Capello

Le mode le plus fréquent après _soupçonner que_ est l'indicatif, encore que le subjonctif reste possible (voir le début de ce fil).

Quoi qu'il en soit, le mode de la seconde subordonnée ne dépend normalement pas de celui de la première; il ne dépend en principe que du verbe ou de l'expression dont cette seconde subordonnée dépend, à savoir dans ce cas _c'est lui qui_, qui demande l'indicatif. Cependant, par un phénomène d'attraction, il arrive que la subordonnée de second rang se mette au même mode que celui de la première subordonnée.

En bref, le subjonctif est possible, mais dans le cas présent je recommanderais l'indicatif pour les deux subordonnées.

_Je soupçonne que c'*est* lui qui m'*a* téléphoné._


----------



## laurec

Bonjour,
Je m'interroge sur l'emploi de "soupçonner que" dans une tournure interrogative. Il me semble que subjonctif ou indicatif sont alors possibles dans la subordonnée, mais je me demande quand même ce qui est le plus correct. Il me semble que dans les livres récents, on trouve plus souvent l'indicatif, ce qui n'était peut-etre pas forcément le cas avant.
Dois-je écrire :

1) Comment aurais-je pu soupçonner qu'il y eût un lien plus étroit entre vous ?
2) Comment aurais-je pu soupçonner qu'il y ait un lien plus étroit entre vous ?
3) Comment aurais-je pu soupçonner qu'il y avait un lien plus étroit entre vous ?

Si on opte pour le subjonctif (phrases 1 et 2), il me semble qu'il faut "eût", mais vu qu'il s'agit de la retranscription d'un dialogue familier, le "ait" serait plus naturel, s'il ne me paraissait sonner vraiment faux. Et j'ai tendance à penser que la solution 3 est la meilleure, avec l'indicatif (avait), mais des avis extérieurs m'aideraient beaucoup à y voir plus clair !
Merci


----------



## Dripweed

> « l’enfant le recouvrit de manière à lui laisser un peu d’air pour respirer, sans qu’il fût possible cependant de soupçonner que ce foin cachât un homme. »
> _(Mérimée, 1829)_



Bonjour,

Ma question porte sur le mode du verbe ‘cacher’.  Cet emploi du subjonctif, serait-il en quelque sorte dû à la présence de ‘sans que’ et à ce phénomène d’attraction auquel fait référence Maître Capello (#13) ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, tout à fait.


----------



## Dripweed

Je te remercie de ton aide.


----------



## Locape

laurec said:


> 1) Comment aurais-je pu soupçonner qu'il y eût un lien plus étroit entre vous ?
> 2) Comment aurais-je pu soupçonner qu'il y ait un lien plus étroit entre vous ?
> 3) Comment aurais-je pu soupçonner qu'il y avait un lien plus étroit entre vous ?
> 
> Si on opte pour le subjonctif (phrases 1 et 2), il me semble qu'il faut "eût", mais vu qu'il s'agit de la retranscription d'un dialogue familier, le "ait" serait plus naturel, s'il ne me paraissait sonner vraiment faux. Et j'ai tendance à penser que la solution 3 est la meilleure, avec l'indicatif (avait).


Je viens de relire ce fil depuis le début, c'est intéressant, et pour ceux qui se poseront la question, d'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est en effet la 3e phrase qui est correcte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Disons plutôt qu'aucune des trois n'est vraiment incorrecte, le subjonctif n'étant pas rare dans une phrase interrogative, mais que la troisième est celle qui est la plus logique grammaticalement parlant.


----------



## Arzhela

Ici, la réponse est claire : Emploi du subjonctif et de l'indicatif - EspaceFrancais.com


> ● De même qu'il y a des degrés dans la volonté, de même il y en a dans la certitude, comme on le voit par les verbes suivants : _affirmer, croire, savoir, penser, présumer, espérer, s'imaginer, soupçonner_, etc., ou par ces locutions : _être certain, sûr, persuadé, convaincu_, etc. Mais après tous ces verbes et toutes ces locutions, le verbe qui suit se met toujours à l'indicatif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je me méfierais de ce genre d'avis péremptoire au vu des exemples au subjonctif que l'on peut trouver dans la littérature. L'indicatif est certes le mode habituel après _soupçonner que_ dans la phrase affirmative, mais le subjonctif n'est pas non plus totalement exclu.


----------



## Bezoard

Du reste,  c'est moins le site cité qui est en cause que la citation trop courte faite par Arzhela. En effet, le site prévoit bien que les verbes qui demandent normalement  l'indicatif peuvent demander le subjonctif dans les phrases négatives ou interrogatives.


----------



## Maître Capello

Certes, mais contrairement à ce que laisse entendre ce site-là, le subjonctif reste possible même dans les phrases affirmatives, même si ce n'est pas là le mode le plus fréquent. En tout cas, je me garderais bien de le condamner.

_Dans le tableau précédent, par exemple, on peut soupçonner que la scène, au lieu de se passer en action entre Ulysse et Pénélope, *se fût développée* en récit dans la bouche du poète_ (Chateaubriand, _Génie du christianisme_, 1803).​​_La baronne _[…]_ était bien d'ailleurs trop préoccupée d'elle-même pour soupçonner qu'en ce bas monde il *pût* exister à cette heure un autre moi que son moi, un autre intérêt que le sien_ (Sandeau, _Mademoiselle de la Seiglière_, 1848).​​_Il était loin de soupçonner qu'elle *fût destinée* à passer entre les mains de Malek Adhel_ (Mme Cottin, _Mathilde_, 1805).​
L'indicatif est d'ailleurs généralement inapproprié dans les propositions dépendant d'une condition irréelle, comme dans l'exemple ci-dessous :

_Mon ami aurait trop à rougir, si l'on pouvait soupçonner que j'*aie reçu* la mort en prenant la fuite_ (Barthélemy, _Voyage du jeune Anarchasis en Grèce_, 1788).​


----------



## Bezoard

Je soupçonne fort que vous ayez raison !


----------

